# Lake Pleasant BBQ Cook-Off



## ddog27 (Aug 22, 2006)

November 3rd - Saturday, November 4th, 2006, Lake Pleasant Arizona. To Benefit The Charity Autism Speaks.

http://lakepleasantbbqcookoff.com


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 22, 2006)

Dog you been busy
This one has great prizes


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 23, 2006)

Please make sure to list or add your events in the calendar...I will validate all the submissions...as long as they are appropriate!!


----------

